

Myth Busting: Is Linux Immunue to Viruses? - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/284124-myth-busting-is-linux-immune-to-viruses

======
tedunangst
"You can, however, trust all software that is distributed by your
distribution's OFFICIAL channels."

Incorrect.

------
ErrantX
This avoids some of the issue by carefully defining a virus. Which is fair
enough for a home user. But it does miss the point somewhat.

------
rwolf
bored now.

